
Ask HN: Is there anyone here who has sold software via Gumroad? - thesoonerdev
1.What do you sell? 
2.How did you promote it? 
3.How was the overall experience?
======
vram22
I haven't sold any yet, but am going to try. Just setup my Gumroad page and
uploaded a first product, mainly as a test:

[https://gumroad.com/products/vi_quick](https://gumroad.com/products/vi_quick)
It's a vi quick-start tutorial I wrote a while ago. (Yes, vi, not vim :) It
was before vim was very common.) I first wrote it at the request of two
sysadmin friends and colleagues of mine, who were transitioning from Windows
to Unix, and they later told me they found it useful in getting up to speed
with editing files using vi.

More small products (apps and ebooks, on programming topics) are in the
pipeline and I hope to release some over the following weeks and months, one
at a time.

------
helen842000
I sold a WordPress plugin for writers via Gumroad, sold a handful. This is
compared to selling hundred of other types of basic products like pdfs, ebooks
etc via the same platform. I promoted the plugin on ProductHunt, Twitter and
via friends - not really directly with the intended audience which was a
mistake. It was a fun experiment but I think most people are unfamiliar with
buying software in that way. For the customer it doesn't seem like it will be
a product that is supported.

------
sjs382
About 6 years ago, I wrote and sold a dumb little modification for WP-
eCommerce that added additional details to admin emails. I think I charged $20
one time fee.

I promoted it in forums and Q&A websites that asked specifically for the
feature.

I think I sold 10-ish total? I was young.

------
david90
Yes, we sell MakeAppIcon Desktop on Gumroad.

Overall they provide a nice looking store and easy integration. But it's hard
to do trackings over the store.

